# Radon Swoop 175 2016



## Sebov (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

gibt's schon Neuigkeiten ob Radon das Swoop für 2016 überarbeitet und im Zuge dessen komplett auf 650B umstellt? Dann könnte mein Slide einen großen Bruder bekommen 

Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juni 2015)

Sebov schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt's schon Neuigkeiten ob Radon das Swoop für 2016 überarbeitet und im Zuge dessen komplett auf 650B umstellt? Dann könnte mein Slide einen großen Bruder bekommen
> 
> Grüße


Hallo,

kleiner Tipp: Schau mal mit welchen Bikes unsere DH Pro´s unterwegs sind. Die testen ja schon das Material von Morgen.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2015)

Sebov schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt's schon Neuigkeiten ob Radon das Swoop für 2016 überarbeitet und im Zuge dessen komplett auf 650B umstellt? Dann könnte mein Slide einen großen Bruder bekommen
> 
> Grüße


schau mal in Neuheiten 2015 unter Swoop 170.   Gruß Bo


----------



## Sebov (5. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> schau mal in Neuheiten 2015 unter Swoop 170.   Gruß Bo


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, Bodo!


----------



## weezeewee (22. September 2015)

Finde keinen passenden Threat, deswegen eben hier drunter. Bodo, wollte an meinem Swoop 175 8.0 SE von 2014 die Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad von 180 auf 203 aufstocken. 
A) Ist das bei meinem Bike vorgesehen?
B) Kannst du mir sagen welchen Shimano Adapter ich dafür brauche? Finde irgendwie nicht den richtigen 

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. September 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Finde keinen passenden Threat, deswegen eben hier drunter. Bodo, wollte an meinem Swoop 175 8.0 SE von 2014 die Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad von 180 auf 203 aufstocken.
> A) Ist das bei meinem Bike vorgesehen?
> B) Kannst du mir sagen welchen Shimano Adapter ich dafür brauche? Finde irgendwie nicht den richtigen
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal.


Adapter ist PM180 auf 203 gibt es aber erst seid 15. geht aber jetzt. Wenn du ihn nicht bekommst
geht auch der gleiche von Magura .Die 200 Scheibe ist kein Problem. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. September 2015)

war jahrelang auch der Meinung hinten muss/brauche ich auch 203er Scheiben, aber sehe ich mittlerweile anders.
die effektive Bremswirkung braucht/hat man vorne und das Hinterrad blockiert auch mit einer 180er Scheibe sofort und dies ist keine wirkliche Bremskraft in meinen Augen 
also bleib ich seit dem Swoop bei 180mm hinten


----------



## weezeewee (23. September 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Bodo
@Wolfplayer: Gibt Biker die wiegen auch nen bisschen mehr als 80KG


----------



## weezeewee (23. September 2015)

Bodo, habe gesehen, dass 2016 auch ne XL Version kommt. Ab welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge ist die denn angedacht?
Hat sich dadurch das Spektrum der bisherigen Einzelgrößen (s,m,l) verringert oder kommt XL einfach nur zusätzlich dazu? Beste Grüße


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. September 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort Bodo
> @Wolfplayer: Gibt Biker die wiegen auch nen bisschen mehr als 80KG



und das macht nix...ein Bike sagte mal mit seinen 100kg auf die Frage warum er hinten nur die Magura Felgenbremse hat,
das Hinterrad bekomme ich damit auch zum blockieren....also reicht eine 180ger Scheibe erst Recht 0_o
aber mach wie Du Dich sicher fuehlst, denn schneller zum stehen bringt Dich eine Hinterradbremse nicht wirklich


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. September 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Bodo, habe gesehen, dass 2016 auch ne XL Version kommt. Ab welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge ist die denn angedacht?
> Hat sich dadurch das Spektrum der bisherigen Einzelgrößen (s,m,l) verringert oder kommt XL einfach nur zusätzlich dazu? Beste Grüße


So ab 190-195 cm bei 91-94 cm geht das XL, es gibt ja immer Unterschiede wie groß ein Bike sein
soll.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weezeewee (23. September 2015)

Das stimmt wohl, war etwas in Sorge, dass ich mir letztes Jahr nen zu kleines ausgesucht habe (L, bei 1,89 u 87 cm Schrittlänge). Hatte manchmal das Gefühl mehr obendrauf als drin zu sitzen, könnte aber auch an (noch mangelnder) Technik liegen...
Gibt's schon nen Zeitfenster für die Veröffentlichung auf der Radonpage?
Machst du eins der hochwertigeren Ausstattungslinie auch in Raw mit den orangenen Decals?
Beste Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. September 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, war etwas in Sorge, dass ich mir letztes Jahr nen zu kleines ausgesucht habe (L, bei 1,89 u 87 cm Schrittlänge). Hatte manchmal das Gefühl mehr obendrauf als drin zu sitzen, könnte aber auch an (noch mangelnder) Technik liegen...
> Gibt's schon nen Zeitfenster für die Veröffentlichung auf der Radonpage?
> Machst du eins der hochwertigeren Ausstattungslinie auch in Raw mit den orangenen Decals?
> Beste Grüße



Hi,

wenn die 2016er Parts (so wie angekündigt) diese Woche eingetrudelt wären, hätten wir das Fotomuster final ausstatten können. Leider haben uns die fehlenden Teile bisher nicht erreicht, daher müssen wir (so wie ihr auch) geduldig sein 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## mamu89 (1. Oktober 2015)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, war etwas in Sorge, dass ich mir letztes Jahr nen zu kleines ausgesucht habe (L, bei 1,89 u 87 cm Schrittlänge). Hatte manchmal das Gefühl mehr obendrauf als drin zu sitzen, könnte aber auch an (noch mangelnder) Technik liegen...
> Gibt's schon nen Zeitfenster für die Veröffentlichung auf der Radonpage?
> Machst du eins der hochwertigeren Ausstattungslinie auch in Raw mit den orangenen Decals?
> Beste Grüße



das problem hab ich auch. komm mir vor wie auf einem pferd. bin 186 mit 89SL. allerdings vermute ich eher, dass das an einer zu niedrigend front liegt, und nicht am reach...


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Oktober 2015)

8.0 is online

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-170/swoop-170-80/


----------



## Guerill0 (13. Dezember 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> 8.0 is online
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-2016/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-170/swoop-170-80/



Hat schon jemand "in natura" Bilder gesichtet? (Außer das hier)


----------

